# 1K club



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a buddy who just finished his thousandth ride. Apparently the 1K jacket is no more. Are they offering anything different?
Links appreciated. My buddy is bummed.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I have a buddy who just finished his thousandth ride. Apparently the 1K jacket is no more. Are they offering anything different?
> Links appreciated. My buddy is bummed.


No, nothing else that I know of. It's even difficult if not impossible to get a new AMP if your current one dies.  But, if your buddy is interested....I have a spare Lyft Jacket I can offer for a small price if he really wants one. (I got 2-don't ask me how. Lyft's customer service reps aren't too bright. LOL)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, I got two also. An XL and an XXXL. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You guys get jackets?

Good place to put the Uber badges on I spect.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You guys get jackets?
> 
> Good place to put the Uber badges on I spect.


Silly me..... We don't get real badges.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It’s an imaginary jacket now so it’s an appropriate place for imaginary badges.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Atavar said:


> I have a buddy who just finished his thousandth ride. Apparently the 1K jacket is no more. Are they offering anything different?
> Links appreciated. My buddy is bummed.


Your buddy has high standards 😐


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I was able to get a new Amp a few months ago when they replaced them, I also have the jacket, it’s actually pretty nice.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You can get amps again?


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Atavar said:


> I have a buddy who just finished his thousandth ride. Apparently the 1K jacket is no more. Are they offering anything different?
> Links appreciated. My buddy is bummed.


Not to brag I gots 22,300 rides


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I had AMP 3 year ago. I lost it...........

When they gonna give me stuff again??? Like what Jacket? Nerver heard of it..

I'm currently at 1104 rides part time only


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> You can get amps again?


Back in June they were swapping old ones for new ones


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Silly me..... We don't get real badges.


I thought everyone printed them and posted them in their car. 🤣


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Atavar said:


> You can get amps again?


Not currently, Lyft ended the Accelerate Rewards Program for drivers, and in some regions ended all driver rewards programs. It is pretty functional, but you generally needed the charging cable it came with, so if any one part goes bad it's useless.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The one I have currently uses any common microUSB cable just fine.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was trying to get my buddy to at least do 50 rides, or something. Lol, he was too scared to. I guess I can't blame him. I just wanted him to do a few rides so I could tell him stories from about my Lyft experience.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

They gave me an amp long ago but I never used it... What's it good for?

My current rental comes with an amp but I don't use it either... What's it good for?

I don't like wearing any kind of logo merch so the jacket would be worthless for me.

I'd prefer practical / useful stuff, not gadgets and logo merch


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> They gave me an amp long ago but I never used it... What's it good for?
> 
> My current rental comes with an amp but I don't use it either... What's it good for?
> 
> ...


AMP is pretty and colorful. It also shows arriving time for passenger to see in other side.

I gave it to my EX so she can have fun in bars lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Last time I used the amp it only showed pax "half way there" message only and not actual eta.

Has it changed? They can see eta on their phone or mine anyways


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'd even prefer stuff like a case of Lyft labeled water, insulated beverage containers, backpack/duffle bag, trunk organizer, insulated lunch bags, instead of a jacket or amp

These are all items Costco was giving away for signing up with automatic membership renewal, and all of them were useful to me.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

What I see the Amp doing is helping pax find the car and giving them a little confidence that they have the right car. 
It also doesn’t hurt to have that noticeable bling as you drive by bars and crowds so people see it and think “Oh yeah, I can get a Lyft”
The Uber beacon is a little cooler as the pax can change the color to find their driver in a group.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I still have the old glowstache, never put it or the app in the car, not into giving free advertising


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The only use I found for the AMP is to get me past security quicker at several places. They see the AMP and just wave me through. The only time it is in the window is when I am going to one of these places. Heck it has been almost 2 years since I did a Lyft ride.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

In L. A., I went to the Lyft Service Center on Imperial/ La Cienaga and got a new Amp. I had no problem getting one.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

That's because you're a rental driver. Amps come free with rentals


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> The only use I found for the AMP is to get me past security quicker at several places. They see the AMP and just wave me through. The only time it is in the window is when I am going to one of these places. Heck it has been almost 2 years since I did a Lyft ride.


LOL, my wife works at the airport, on Saturdays I pick her up from work, I use it to get access to the commercial vehicle level, but I also still have my window stickers on the windshield.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'd even prefer stuff like a case of Lyft labeled water, insulated beverage containers, backpack/duffle bag, trunk organizer, insulated lunch bags, instead of a jacket or amp
> 
> These are all items Costco was giving away for signing up with automatic membership renewal, and all of them were useful to me.


Actually, when I was driving regularly, I'd use the Lyft jacket instead of my own, had an airport ride early one morning trip and spill coffee on both of us, saved me from staining my regular clothes


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So that one time someone spilled coffee on you made it worth wearing a goofy jacket with your slave owner branding?

Maybe you can wear a Lyft branded foil hat in case you get struck by lightning


----------

